# SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors - NO DISCUSSSION



## OzSat

Please use this thread to report problems you have found with the programme listings (wrong programme listed, missing listings, etc.)

When reporting a problem, please provide all the following information:

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo):
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know):
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):
Date/Time of programme:
Nature of Problem:

Please note the following:
1: This thread is an unofficial way of reporting these errors although they will be reviewed. The only official way to report these errors is to 'phone VM/TiVo CS.
2: Any discussion post in this thread will be deleted without notice - although the mods or VM staff may post confirmation of action regarding reports!

If you wish to start a discussion - then post a link to  
SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors - DISCUSSSION TIME within your reporting post.


----------



## Cableguy1927

A fix for one previously raised was delivered last night for this morning's release:



VirginMediaPhil said:


> The Office, 10pm, Wednesdays, Comedy Central HD. Episode names the same for the upcoming guide data - didn't record yesterday's episode. Will have to record Saturday's showing.


----------



## Cableguy1927

Another fix has been delivered:



Adder said:


> Thanks for the F3 Open fix, there's a similar problem with GP2 on Eurosport/Eurosport 2 on the weekend of the 21st/22nd.
> 
> The series started last weekend and there were two versions "Live: GP2 Series" and "GP2 Series". Next weekend's races are in whole different series so my series link doesn't pick it up which doesn't bode well for the future if this is going to happen a lot.
> 
> So 21/05 10pm Eurosport 2: "GP2 Motor Racing Series"
> 22/05 9am Eurosport 2: "GP2 Motor Racing Series"
> 22/05 9.35am Eurosport 2: "Live: GP2 Motor Racing Series"
> 
> Please can these can be put back into the same two series from last weekend?


Back in the same seriesId's as before. Sorry


----------



## jethrouk

ITV2 show 3 back to back episodes of Judge Judy weekdaily

They start at 8:30 and then *repeated* at 11:00 and then repeated again at 5:30

Tivo records *all 9* episodes everyday - it should obviously record only 3


----------



## Cableguy1927

jethrouk said:


> ITV2 show 3 back to back episodes of Judge Judy weekdaily
> 
> They start at 8:30 and then *repeated* at 11:00 and then repeated again at 5:30
> 
> Tivo records *all 9* episodes everyday - it should obviously record only 3


See this comment http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8509330#post8509330


----------



## jethrouk

Cableguy1927 said:


> See this comment http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8509330#post8509330


Not quite sure what this means - you might need to help me out - Are you saying its not a recording error?


----------



## Adder

Cableguy1927 said:


> Another fix has been delivered:
> 
> Back in the same seriesId's as before. Sorry


Doh, now got listings for the following weekend and the Monaco races and we've got *another* new series ID for GP2, this time "GP2 Motor Racing".

27/05 Eurosport about 23:45 Monaco Race 1
28/05 Eurosport 7:30 Monaco Race 1 repeat
28/05 Eurosport 2 about 20:40 Monaco Race 2

Please, please can this be raised as a more general issue as fixing it every week is not a sustainable way of doing things. I assume these get slotted into series IDs by some matching process and this is probably where the attention is needed.


----------



## Cableguy1927

Adder said:


> Doh, now got listings for the following weekend and the Monaco races and we've got *another* new series ID for GP2, this time "GP2 Motor Racing".
> 
> 27/05 Eurosport about 23:45 Monaco Race 1
> 28/05 Eurosport 7:30 Monaco Race 1 repeat
> 28/05 Eurosport 2 about 20:40 Monaco Race 2
> 
> Please, please can this be raised as a more general issue as fixing it every week is not a sustainable way of doing things. I assume these get slotted into series IDs by some matching process and this is probably where the attention is needed.


Raised


----------



## jonphil

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): BBC Three / BBC HD
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): DE7 4GX
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Family Guy
Date/Time of programme: Sunday 15th Oct 22:20
Nature of Problem: Program is actually on at 22:30


----------



## OzSat

jonphil said:


> Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): BBC Three / BBC HD
> Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): DE7 4GX
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Family Guy
> Date/Time of programme: Sunday 15th Oct 22:20
> Nature of Problem: Program is actually on at 22:30


It was scheduled for 10pm - but the live programme overran.

They kept updating the schedule as 10pm arrived to 10.10pm, then 10.20pm. So all programmes are running 20-25 minutes late on BBC3 and BBCHD.


----------



## warrenrb

Any chance of some decent Comedy Central data, with episode titles rather than generic info? I've deleted the same episode of South Park off my TiVo about 8 times this week and counting...


----------



## Cableguy1927

warrenrb said:


> Any chance of some decent Comedy Central data, with episode titles rather than generic info? I've deleted the same episode of South Park off my TiVo about 8 times this week and counting...


It's what Comedy Central provide. Look at their website and Sky's. It s being looked at though


----------



## warrenrb

Strange - I'm sure I had previously been getting episode names. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Adder

warrenrb said:


> Strange - I'm sure I had previously been getting episode names. Thanks for letting me know.


There was, at least for Scrubs.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Sky 2, Friday 18:00, 19:00

EPG shows as 1966 Star Trek original series with no episode data. Actually showing Deep Space 9.

(Yah. A bit late.. but if it's happened once it can happen again).


----------



## John McE

I got home last night, went to watch Doctor Who in HD, via my season pass, sorry I mean series link, and nothing. Went to "Hiccups", which said it wasn't recorded because it wasn't listed, and when I checked that slot in the guide was indeed blank!

Not to worry I thought, I can always watch in via catchup... Wrong! Three times after getting about 10 minutes in, I got a "Catchup not available" message. Grrr!

I hope this is an isolated incident. I don't want to have to start dual recording important shows, in case the VirginTIVO doesn't record them.


----------



## Brangdon

Dr Who HD recorded for me OK.


----------



## cwaring

Recorded here okay too.


----------



## warrenrb

My TiVo decided that Match of the Day last night started at 23:25, rather than 22:25, which was NOT a most pleasant surprise for me this morning. Still, it wasn't like it was an important or exciting one, eh? 

BBC One (101) - Northern Ireland/Ulster Region.


----------



## Brangdon

The guide data for "All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace" (BBC2, 9pm Mondays) is weak. It is classified as SF, when it is actually a documentary series. It is produced by Adam Curtis, but his name is not associated with it and my Wish List for him did not find it.

Program details at http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2011/05/all_watched_over_by_machines_o.html


----------



## cwaring

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): WATCH
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): HG5
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Doctor Who
Date/Time of programme: This weekend 28/29 May
Nature of Problem: Schedule errors

There is a "Doctor Who" day on both Saturday and Sunday but only Sunday's schedule is currently correct.

Last Daily Call: Today, 10:04


----------



## Cableguy1927

Brangdon said:


> The guide data for "All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace" (BBC2, 9pm Mondays) is weak. It is classified as SF, when it is actually a documentary series. It is produced by Adam Curtis, but his name is not associated with it and my Wish List for him did not find it.
> 
> Program details at http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2011/05/all_watched_over_by_machines_o.html


I've asked what they can do as it depends what the BBC provide. Certainly the genre can probably be changed.


----------



## Cableguy1927

cwaring said:


> Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): WATCH
> Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): HG5
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Doctor Who
> Date/Time of programme: This weekend 28/29 May
> Nature of Problem: Schedule errors
> 
> There is a "Doctor Who" day on both Saturday and Sunday but only Sunday's schedule is currently correct.
> 
> Last Daily Call: Today, 10:04


See what happens after your next scheduled call. ;-)


----------



## Adder

Another motorsport one from me shockingly, that I hope can be looked at.

Previously motor racing on ESPN/ESPN HD that wasn't DTM (or WRC/NHRA, but that's not quite the same thing) was included in the generic "Motor Racing" series, this rule has now been broken by a number of programmes including:

(instances of "Formula 3" last week I didn't get a chance to report)

05/06 17.15 FIA GT Championships
06/06 22:00 FIA GT Championships
06/06 23:00 Superleague Formula Review (incidentally shouldn't this really be in the series ID "Superleague Formula Racing" that's being used for the broadcast on Motors TV on 05/06 at 16:05?)

Having different championships as distinct series IDs is probably the right way to go (especially given the complaints in some quarters, not me, that F1 qualifying and race and highlights should be in independent series!) but can we avoid chopping and changing during the year please?

Also I think my existing series link isn't picking up the DTM race on that day for the same reason as GP2 a while ago in that as this is ESPN's first live broadcast of the year it's the first one in the "Live: XXXXXX" version of the series?

Thanks.


----------



## yerksha puddin

BBC ONE (and the other BBC ONE variants)
RG6
NOT GOING OUT
WED 1/6 at 9:**
Not being recorded by my Wishlist because programme Categories set to: Sitcom
My Wishlist category set to: Comedy (with subcategory: Sitcom)
Can't see any other reason why it's not being recorded (but maybe I've not looked deep enough)

Previous 2 episodes also failed to record.


----------



## Adder

Adder said:


> Another motorsport one from me shockingly, that I hope can be looked at.
> 
> Previously motor racing on ESPN/ESPN HD that wasn't DTM (or WRC/NHRA, but that's not quite the same thing) was included in the generic "Motor Racing" series, this rule has now been broken by a number of programmes including:
> 
> (instances of "Formula 3" last week I didn't get a chance to report)
> 
> 05/06 17.15 FIA GT Championships
> 06/06 22:00 FIA GT Championships
> 06/06 23:00 Superleague Formula Review (incidentally shouldn't this really be in the series ID "Superleague Formula Racing" that's being used for the broadcast on Motors TV on 05/06 at 16:05?)
> 
> Having different championships as distinct series IDs is probably the right way to go (especially given the complaints in some quarters, not me, that F1 qualifying and race and highlights should be in independent series!) but can we avoid chopping and changing during the year please?
> 
> Also I think my existing series link isn't picking up the DTM race on that day for the same reason as GP2 a while ago in that as this is ESPN's first live broadcast of the year it's the first one in the "Live: XXXXXX" version of the series?
> 
> Thanks.


As well as these there's a problem here:

Sat 04/06
ESPN/ESPN HD

16:05 "Live: FIA World Rally Championship"

This isn't actually WRC it is the FIA GT1 World Championship (i.e sports cars rather than rally). Depending on what's done above it needs to be in the same series as these two broadcasts:

05/06 17.15 FIA GT Championships
06/06 22:00 FIA GT Championships

Thanks.


----------



## Adder

Also discovered there are two "Motor Racing" series IDs in use for ESPN/ESPN HD.

One (I think a new one) that contains 05/06 18:45 on ESPN/ESPN HD

Then one (which I think is the original) that contains:
08/06 22:00 ESPN/ESPN HD
09/06 14:30 ESPN/ESPN HD
10/06 05:00 ESPN/ESPN HD


Also the next round of British Formula Ford (C4/4 HD/C4+1 1 hour later) on 04/06 at around 07:20 is back in the "Formula Racing" series rather than the one with the really long name the last one ended up in.

My head is spinning now.


----------



## Ianl

next weeks doctor who on bbc1 / bbc1hd is not showing as part of the series. showing upcoming episodes doesnt find it.finding it in the guide shows it as the only episode in the series


----------



## cwaring

I was just going to mention this myself

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): *BBC1, BBC1HD, BBC1AD, etc....BBC3*
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): *National Issue*
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *Doctor Who*
Date/Time of programme: *4th June*
Nature of Problem:
*It looks like this Saturday's ep has (I assume accidentally) been put in the Series Link used by the older series of the show; ie pre-2005. I only spotted this when I saw that the "old series" picture (McCoy and McCann) appeared in my Discovery Bar because 'Arthur Darvill appears in this show'. Erm... no, he probably doesnt *


----------



## OzSat

Ianl said:


> next weeks doctor who on bbc1 / bbc1hd is not showing as part of the series. showing upcoming episodes doesnt find it.finding it in the guide shows it as the only episode in the series


Reported - should be fixed in planty of time without any user intervention.


----------



## John McE

And according to the information for this week's episode of Doctor Who was supposed to feature "William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton... etc" - boy was I disappointed when they didn't appear!


----------



## Brangdon

The voices of previous Dr Who actors were used when the Flesh Doctor was getting up to speed, at the start of the episode.


----------



## Nialli

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): Disney Cinemagic
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): SE10
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Toy Story 3
Date/Time of programme: Sunday 29th May, 20.00
Nature of Problem: Programme listed on EPG as running for 90 mins. Film actually lasts for 102, so recording missed the end of the film. Same with the earlier showing in the afternoon on the same channel (can't remember the time of that broadcast)


----------



## OzSat

Nialli said:


> Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): Disney Cinemagic
> Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): SE10
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Toy Story 3
> Date/Time of programme: Sunday 29th May, 20.00
> Nature of Problem: Programme listed on EPG as running for 90 mins. Film actually lasts for 102, so recording missed the end of the film. Same with the earlier showing in the afternoon on the same channel (can't remember the time of that broadcast)


It is in the official listings as 90 minute timeslot - which are different to the 100 minutes shown on their website.


----------



## Nialli

OzSat said:


> It is in the official listings as 90 minute timeslot - which are different to the 100 minutes shown on their website.


What was odd was that the prog info from the TiVo said 102 mins too. I'm recording it tomorrow as the channel is repeating it almost daily through the half term holidays...this time with 15 mins padding at the end


----------



## Adder

Sunday 5th June
Channel: 118 ITV4

Programme: British Touring Car Championships

Issue: Another casualty of falling out of the existing series link, should be in "Live: British Touring Car Championships".


----------



## John McE

Brangdon said:


> The voices of previous Dr Who actors were used when the Flesh Doctor was getting up to speed, at the start of the episode.


No they weren't. Matt Smith used several old Doctor "quotes" - "reverse the polarity of the neutron flow", "would you like a jelly baby?" etc, but it was his voice, and the actors that played those Doctors, certainly shouldn't be in the cast list.

Also, I noticed today that for some reason, next week's mid-season ending episode of Doctor Who isn't listed in my season pass, even though I could find it easily enough in the programme guide for next Saturday. Unless Virgin can ensure that virtually all programmes will record reliably via Series link, it will render one of the most useful features of TIVO virtually useless.


----------



## cwaring

John McE said:


> No they weren't. Matt Smith used several old Doctor "quotes" - "reverse the polarity of the neutron flow", "would you like a jelly baby?" etc, but it was his voice, and the actors that played those Doctors, certainly shouldn't be in the cast list.


Watch it again. The "jelly baby" line *was* Tom Baker 



> Also, I noticed today that for some reason, next week's mid-season ending episode of Doctor Who isn't listed in my season pass, even though I could find it easily enough in the programme guide for next Saturday


Reported and acknowledge here.


----------



## John McE

cwaring said:


> Watch it again. The "jelly baby" line *was* Tom Baker
> 
> I did watch it again. The Tom Baker line certainly sounded different, but as far as I could hear, it wasn't clearly Tom Baker, almost like they'd deepened Matt Smith's delivery of the line, but I wasn't sure about that. But all the other lines were defintely Matt Smith, so I stand by my previous comment that William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton etc. shouldn't have been in the credits.


----------



## sjp

S1 and VTiVo data for S12 Law and Order: SVU don't seem to agree (i'm assuming S1 data is still being created correctly up to June 19th). Universal not helping much with the broadcast schedule, multiple seasons and what looks like 2 current season showings, sometimes even back to back though last Sunday had 2 concurrent episodes broadcast.

Sunday evening at 9/10PM (it differs week to week) looks to be the premier showing but it all falls apart from there (i have a manual 1AM Monday recording set which didn't catch the double episode obviously).

My VTiVo "2 weeks hence" manual recording is even showing episode data that doesn't appear anywhere in a show all episodes and it looks to be a current epsiode title but marked as a 2007 season ep.

Have PD'd Nicko over at VM but anything you can uncover Oz would probably be helpful.

Looks like I might be filling the S1 with every episode from now until the end of the season, which probably isn't that far away. just in case.

Don't hold it against me  but it's supposedly the last season with Olivia featuring much and Elliot at all (though that just might be contract negotiating tactics).

thanks


----------



## sjp

oops, the 1AM showing on Jun 13th is a L&O: Criminal Minds with the same Bombshell episode title as an upcoming SVU ep.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Heads up to any Dr Who watchers with TiVo series link - this week's Doctor Who episode is not set to record on my BBC One HD series link, I've had to separately set a recording for it. Doctor Who Confidential series link on BBC HD is working fine.


----------



## OzSat

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Heads up to any Dr Who watchers with TiVo series link - this week's Doctor Who episode is not set to record on my BBC One HD series link, I've had to separately set a recording for it. Doctor Who Confidential series link on BBC HD is working fine.


It was arleady posted in #28 - and is fixed in the current download!


----------



## Adder

Adder said:


> Sunday 5th June
> Channel: 118 ITV4
> 
> Programme: British Touring Car Championships
> 
> Issue: Another casualty of falling out of the existing series link, should be in "Live: British Touring Car Championships".


Appears fixed in the latest download, thanks.

Still waiting on something for the FIA GT1 on ESPN/ESPN HD on Saturday at 16:15 and Sunday at 17:15. Can these go back into the "Motor Racing" series link they were in before? Particularly Saturday's as it is in the World Rally series at the moment which is very wrong.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

OzSat said:


> It was arleady posted in #28 - and is fixed in the current download!


Ah, thanks! I'm glad we have these forums to communicate these bugs to VM.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): ComCen HD
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): L23
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): South Park
Date/Time of programme: Fridays, 22.00
Nature of Problem: Programme is new and is advertised as new but not listed on EPG as 'New'.


----------



## OzSat

BBC Four 2 June 7.30pm (and repeats for the week) - *Top of the Pop* will now be a different episode then that listed on TiVo as it has been changed by BBC today.


----------



## John McE

I just happened to check my scheduled recordings yesterday, for tonight (Saturday) and discovered that my season pass for "Britain's Got Talent", although it's been recording the semi-finals all this week perfectly OK, did NOT have tonight's final down for recording, even though it is listed in the individual episodes of the series link as "The Final".

Whoever is providing the data really needs to sort out their act quickly, or be replaced. One of the major features of the old TIVO was its reliability, and that's the second top-rated programme this week that has been mislabeled, the other being the season finale of Doctor Who tonight, although I've read here that that has apparantly now been rectified.

If people are going to have to start checking upcoming recordings just to make sure they are indeed going to be recorded, especially on the 5 major channels, then I certainly would think twice before recommending it to other people.


----------



## OzSat

John McE said:


> I just happened to check my scheduled recordings yesterday, for tonight (Saturday) and discovered that my season pass for "Britain's Got Talent", although it's been recording the semi-finals all this week perfectly OK, did NOT have tonight's final down for recording, even though it is listed in the individual episodes of the series link as "The Final".
> 
> Whoever is providing the data really needs to sort out their act quickly, or be replaced. One of the major features of the old TIVO was its reliability, and that's the second top-rated programme this week that has been mislabeled, the other being the season finale of Doctor Who tonight, although I've read here that that has apparantly now been rectified.
> 
> If people are going to have to start checking upcoming recordings just to make sure they are indeed going to be recorded, especially on the 5 major channels, then I certainly would think twice before recommending it to other people.


Best look at the hiccups report to see why its not recording - as both tonight's episodes have been picked up here by a new only series link.


----------



## John McE

I did check that, before adding tonight's episode to record as well - and it was certainly not caused by trying to record more than 3 programmes at once. It was listed in the series link but with no "record" indication next to it, or any of the other showings. And unlike all the previous episodes it was listed in the series link as "the final" rather as "Britain's Got Talent". Whether that was the cause I don't know.


----------



## Adder

John McE said:


> If people are going to have to start checking upcoming recordings just to make sure they are indeed going to be recorded, especially on the 5 major channels, then I certainly would think twice before recommending it to other people.


I agree entirely, as I raised a week ago ESPN are at this moment broadcasting FIA GT1 from Silverstone still listed as World Rally Championship unlike every other listings source I've seen which has it listed correctly.


----------



## OzSat

John McE said:


> I did check that, before adding tonight's episode to record as well - and it was certainly not caused by trying to record more than 3 programmes at once. It was listed in the series link but with no "record" indication next to it, or any of the other showings. And unlike all the previous episodes it was listed in the series link as "the final" rather as "Britain's Got Talent". Whether that was the cause I don't know.


In some places the episode title appears when you may expect the programme title to appear - the same happens on S1 too.


----------



## yerksha puddin

Interested to see that, according to Tivo, Sky Sports will be showing Italy vs Republic of Ireland (not N. Ireland) on Tuesday evening.


----------



## Zaichik

Despite the Doctor Who error supposedly being fixed and my TiVo accepting tonight's episode as part of the series link, it hasn't put it in the folder with the other episodes.


----------



## cwaring

Well mine has.


----------



## OzSat

Zaichik said:


> Despite the Doctor Who error supposedly being fixed and my TiVo accepting tonight's episode as part of the series link, it hasn't put it in the folder with the other episodes.


If you tried to fix it yourself before the EPG correction - that may have been cause the folder issue.


----------



## OzSat

yerksha puddin said:


> Interested to see that, according to Tivo, Sky Sports will be showing Italy vs Republic of Ireland (not N. Ireland) on Tuesday evening.


Teams are correct - shouldn't say Euro2012


----------



## John McE

OzSat said:


> In some places the episode title appears when you may expect the programme title to appear - the same happens on S1 too.


Yes, I realise that, simply pointing out the oddity, and wondering if that had anything to do with the VirginTIVO not having it down to record, as it should have. A few weeks ago several episode of "Countdown" were listed as "Q", yet they still recorded OK.

Another programme that doesn't record, despite having a season pass for it is "Points of View" on BBC1HD - in that case the hiccups says it hasn't recorded because there is another instance of the program within 28 days, so presumably that is due to the data being provided?


----------



## yerksha puddin

OzSat said:


> Teams are correct - shouldn't say Euro2012


Thanks, OzSat. My mistake. Looks like I've been completely misled by this one.


----------



## cyberdragonz

Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): Watch
Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): B14
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): New Primeval
Date/Time of programme:Tues 14th june 20:00 @ Wed 15th @ 17:00
Nature of Problem: program listings and metadata missing


----------



## OzSat

cyberdragonz said:


> Channel Name (as shown on TiVo): Watch
> Your cable headend (or postcode if you don't know): B14
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): New Primeval
> Date/Time of programme:Tues 14th june 20:00 @ Wed 15th @ 17:00
> Nature of Problem: program listings and metadata missing


I don't see any problem here - TiVo listing is identical to the schedule provided by Watch.


----------



## cwaring

> Nature of Problem: program listings and *metadata missing*


Generic synopsis; both showings will be recorded therefore "new only" SL pointless. Was the same this week.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Generic synopsis; both showings will be recorded therefore "new only" SL pointless. Was the same this week.


The synopsis from Watch says "The monstrously exciting sci-fi drama, here in its fifth series. Philip and Connor open an anomaly to a future time, plagued by killer beetles." - which matches my VM/TiVo.

UPDATE: This was fixed in today's call.


----------



## cwaring

OzSat said:


> UPDATE: This was fixed in today's call.


So it was


----------



## cyril

Tennis queens final live -now rescheduled to bbchd and bbc2 at 12.30 today


----------



## Adder

Sunday 19/06
117 ITV4
11.30am "Live: British Touring Car Championships"

Has fallen out of the existing series ID again and been put in an identically named, but different series ID by the look of it.


----------



## OzSat

I've created an additional thread for last minute schedule changes. So there are now two threads:

*1: SPECIAL THREAD: Schedule Change Alerts* - which is to be used for very late schedule changes which it is very unlikely, or impossible, for TiVo to get updated in time. Such as BBC1/BBC2 swapping programmes for sport coverage - or last minute cancellations or changes in episode.

So if they is a last minute update for today or tomorrow, post it here an subscribers to the thread can get an instant update.

*2: SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors* - which is to be used for listing errors which are showing up in the future - after tomorrow. So missing listings or episode errors you spot but have plenty of time to alter the listing editors for a fix.

Please remember that for all the BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and Five channels - it is perfectly normal for the listings to switch to 'To be announced' after Friday of next week.


----------



## OzSat

Those viewers with Wimbledon Series Links and recordings set on BBCHD - don't forget that this coming Saturday and Sunday the channel will be in 3D - so non-3D viewers will have to switch to BBC1HD.

It isn't reflected in the guide data to show this - so you may not be aware.


----------



## sjp

FX
new series Falling Skies are currently requiring "everything" to pick up any episode, obviously it then picks up all showings.

deleted the SL and recreated, same outcome - only the 1st weeks worth data in the epg but the next weeks should start to appear in the next download or two.


----------



## cwaring

No problems here. Correct - ie UK - OAD so it should be fine.


----------



## deshepherd

Tour de France coverage on ITV4 has had its name from "Tour de France" to "Cycling" in the middle of the event so I lost todays highlights program. N.b. this is a familiar problem though in the past they managed to keep the name the same for the 3 weeks coverage and only changed it between years. Pity this happened on the same day that I've started to see VM TiVo adverts on TV extolling the virtues of being able to set a recording once and get all future programs/specials etc without having to do anything again.


----------



## Zaichik

Guide data for "The Kennedys" was all over the place with incorrect/duplicate episode titles or no episode titles, the net result being that Friday's episodes didn't record.


----------



## OzSat

VirginMedia now have a page to report these errors - so this thread will no longer be sticky.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VirginMediaTiVo

I'll leave it open if people still want to use it.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Making that link sticky is probably a good idea though otherwise people will keep asking where the thread went


----------



## OzSat

It'll be near the top for a while - and the new link is in the useful sticky


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

BBC North West Tonight seems to be on 101 BBC One from 23:25 on Friday to 9:00 the next day. 108 BBC One HD is fine.

And if you're wondering how I found that out, I was trying to set a series link for The Celebrity Apprentice USA.


----------



## howardmicks

Zaichik said:


> Guide data for "The Kennedys" was all over the place with incorrect/duplicate episode titles or no episode titles, the net result being that Friday's episodes didn't record.


Had the same problem,Flaming joke.Ending up downloading it


----------



## Major dude

Doing my usual stint of checking everything is going to record during the week and I have a major problem today - no upcoming episodes are listed for any of my series links!!

Will try a reboot as the last download is shown as successful and the EPG guide seems to be complete up to next Monday week.


----------



## sjp

see here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8623839#post8623839


----------



## Major dude

sjp said:


> see here...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8623839#post8623839


Thanks sjp,

Never known anything like this before.
Glad I'm at home as I would really be upset to come home off holiday away to find nothing recorded!!


----------



## sjp

first day of quite a few folks holidays aswell, hope it's fixed before everybodys next scheduled connection so it'll just be a days missed recordings.

fingers crossed


----------



## Ernie_C

Is the issue here indexing? My last indexing was at 9:13 this morning which I'm pretty sure was BEFORE the EPG data was updated. Anyone knows what causes indexing to take place?


----------



## sjp

Automagically twice per day, once post dialup and half a day-ish later and after a forced dialup.


----------



## Diamond Mike

ESPN / ESPNHD
Press Pass

This daily football gossip programme shows as a repeat of its original airing date so the only way to record it is to select "everything" which, as it airs four or five times a day, necessitates an awful lot of deleting. Annoying to say the least!


----------



## cwaring

OzSat said:


> 1: This thread is an unofficial way of reporting these errors although they will be reviewed. The only official way to report these errors is to 'phone VM/TiVo CS.


Just to say that it's probably best to report these error to the Tivo Team directly on *0800 052 2184*.


----------



## Diamond Mike

cwaring said:


> Just to say that it's probably best to report these error to the Tivo Team directly on *0800 052 2184*.


Well I tried but they just said it's down to the data sent to them by ESPN


----------



## Zaichik

Sounds like a repeating manual recording is the way to go. That's what I do for Click which is similarly afflicted with generic data.


----------



## sjp

Zaichik said:


> Sounds like a repeating manual recording is the way to go. That's what I do for Click which is similarly afflicted with generic data.


No Discussion? Pah - this place is getting rusty with inactivity 

i've managed to finally beat my Click SP/SL into submission - BBC1HD, New & Reruns (no padding seems to be fine) - I occassionaly have to trim a mid week episode every now and again but that's about all. Picks up the 04:30 early Sunday morning broadcast.

we'll have jinxed now though


----------



## OzSat

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VirginMediaTiVo


----------



## Diamond Mike

A Town Called Eureka SyFyHD
An almost impossible error to report on the SurveyMonkey facility.

Old and new episodes are all showing as old; nevertheless all of them are recording on a "new only" season pass


----------



## OzSat

Diamond Mike said:


> A Town Called Eureka SyFyHD
> An almost impossible error to report on the SurveyMonkey facility.
> 
> Old and new episodes are all showing as old; nevertheless all of them are recording on a "new only" season pass


The reason is that SyFy are not providing any episode details for them.

When the episode details are not provided a generic record is used on TiVo and it will always record a generic episode - just in case it is new.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Diamond Mike said:


> A Town Called Eureka SyFyHD
> An almost impossible error to report on the SurveyMonkey facility.
> 
> Old and new episodes are all showing as old; nevertheless all of them are recording on a "new only" season pass


How is it impossible? Just put it as a 'Programme Guide information bug' next time.


----------



## dannylau

OzSat said:


> The reason is that SyFy are not providing any episode details for them.
> 
> When the episode details are not provided a generic record is used on TiVo and it will always record a generic episode - just in case it is new.


Why do sky have the correct EPG data then?


----------



## OzSat

dannylau said:


> Why do sky have the correct EPG data then?


There are very strict rules about EPG data that a channel must stick to to remain in the Sky EPG.

Some channels just don't bother sending out full details or updates once they have released the early version schedule.


----------

